# East Galveston Bay Fishing Seminar By Capt. Jim West



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

This will not be the normal 30-45 minute seminar that a lot of people are used to seeing. I will discuss in depth and with maps every cove, all bayous, reefs and back lakes throughout East Bay. This will be a 5 hour workshop class. I will hold nothing back. We will start at 10:00 a.m. on Saturday, April 24, 2010, at Stingaree Restaurant and Marina in Crystal Beach, TX. Lunch will be provided by Stingaree.
Grand Prize Drawing: Guided fishing trip immediately following seminar for four individuals til dark, so bring your fishing gear.
Early Bird Entry: $75.00 or $95.00 at the door
Resv: 409-996-3054 or [email protected]:mpd:


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Jim knows East bay better than any man alive. I suggest you go to this if you can. If I dont have a trip that day I will be going myself. East bay is my specialty also but nobody knows it like Jim.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Bolivar On The Rebound!*

What a great offering, I bet the bottom structure has been rearranged big time after Ike. The seminar would be a heck of bargain at twice the price and I here the fishing is going well there.

Best Wishes..........


----------



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

The seminar will be ( down under ) at stingaree. Jim & Brad Vratis have been working on the down-stairs & have it fixed up nice. I have been asked about adult beverages at the seminar. Im only going to furnish ice tea and water with lunch during the seminar, but Stingaree will have cold beer for thoes who would like to have one.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

For you astute fishermen out there, notice the color of the shad tails on Jim's flyer. He knows! :biggrin: :bluefish:


----------



## diggler (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm surprised to see him fishing with a "coffee grinder" in that flyer. You don't see that much on the Upper Coast. But, I bet he could catch them on a cane pole if he wanted.


----------



## 2WheelFisher (Jun 4, 2009)

****, turnaround will still be in full swing or I'd be there. Don't imagine it could slide 2 weeks, would it?


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

Those are some bad as* looking paddle tails, anyone know who makes em or where to get em.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

They are a exclusive that will be only available at the seminar..... But for big Mike, I better give in..LOL

http://www.bassassassin.com/p/-Open...lures/-CAT-0F1986/-4-inch-Sea-Shads/SSA25385/


BIGMIKE77 said:


> Those are some bad as* looking paddle tails, anyone know who makes em or where to get em.


----------



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

2Wheel Fisher, your the 4th person to ask about another date. There is no way I can move the seminar. I suggested to the other 3 persons, is doing a guided fishing trip. My 1/2 day is 5 1/2 to 6 hours. We could fish for say about 3 hours & then do some map reading & discuss fishing patterns for about 2 1/2 to 3 hours. Call me or email me if this is something you might want to do.


----------



## deepshefish (Apr 6, 2010)

Is the cost to attend the seminar the same for kids?


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

im already writing my check and sending it snailmail. been looking forward for a east galveston bay seminar and i will not miss out

thanks for posting jim west
orlando


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

Captain Dave said:


> They are a exclusive that will be only available at the seminar..... But for big Mike, I better give in..LOL
> 
> http://www.bassassassin.com/p/-Open...lures/-CAT-0F1986/-4-inch-Sea-Shads/SSA25385/


I'm sitting here looking at some opening night mirrolure 4" shad tails and they don't look like that. If I remember correctly, and that's a stretch, I think Jimmy said his friend that put together the flyer pours those himself. They look a lot bluer than the ML ones. I'm thinking about getting geared up to make some of my own. I have a secret scent I'm working on. :dance::bluefish:


----------



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

Sorry about the snail mail.......Kids 15 & under can come to the seminar free but will be responsible for there lunch....... I will talk about the bad as* paddle tails at the seminar, but not till then.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

Capt Jim West said:


> Sorry about the snail mail.......Kids 15 & under can come to the seminar free but will be responsible for there lunch....... I will talk about the bad as* paddle tails at the seminar, but not till then.


with a teaser like that are you sure the "down under" at Stingray will be large enough to hold everyone? :dance: l:bluefish:


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

x2 Is there a seminar maximum ( Capacity )


Super Dave said:


> with a teaser like that are you sure the "down under" at Stingray will be large enough to hold everyone? :dance: l:bluefish:


----------



## 2WheelFisher (Jun 4, 2009)

Capt Jim West said:


> 2Wheel Fisher, your the 4th person to ask about another date. There is no way I can move the seminar. I suggested to the other 3 persons, is doing a guided fishing trip. My 1/2 day is 5 1/2 to 6 hours. We could fish for say about 3 hours & then do some map reading & discuss fishing patterns for about 2 1/2 to 3 hours. Call me or email me if this is something you might want to do.


Sounds good. In the meantime, I'm going to get the old man to go and take good notes.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

BIGMIKE77 said:


> Those are some bad as* looking paddle tails, anyone know who makes em or where to get em.


There is no such thing as a secret bait that makes fish bite. Find the fish put something in front of them and they will eat it. I think whoever made them is a cowboys fan.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

My wife and I will be there Jim --- you have a voice message.


----------



## HSP506 (Aug 25, 2006)

I just got off the phone with Capt. Jim and put my check in my mailbox. Looking forward to getting more educated on East Bay. See everyone there!

JR


----------



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

*Seminar*

The down-under at Stingaree will hold a max of 100 people. As of now I have about 35 that have signed up.


----------



## drift king (Apr 11, 2008)

where can we pay other than by mail. i will be fishing east bay this weekend.


----------



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

I have been working with a graphics company & I am having a booklet made, an aerial with zoomed in detail of East Bay. I am also having a 4x6 poster made of East Bay that I will auction off at the end of the seminar.We are working with T.P.&W. and I'm hopeful that I will have a detailed map of all the reefs in East Bay since hurricane Ike.
I talked to American Rodsmiths and they are giving me 4 rods to give away at the seminar to.
If anybody wants to pay in person that's fine. I live on the I.C.W. on East Bay or I will meet you at Stingree.
Phone # 409-996-3054

Jim


----------



## Keehole (Apr 7, 2010)

Can we bring a kosher meal?


----------



## apollard (Mar 7, 2007)

I sent my check in on Monday. Looking forward to the Seminar. Thank you Capt. West for putting this together to help educate us better on East Bay.
Angus


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Going to be there!! Is anyone planning on heading out after the seminar?


----------



## Fishndagulf7 (Aug 16, 2007)

Jaycf7 - I am planning on bringing my 22 pathfinder down to go out on after the seminar. You are welcome to tag along if you would like


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Fishndagulf7 said:


> Jaycf7 - I am planning on bringing my 22 pathfinder down to go out on after the seminar. You are welcome to tag along if you would like


Thanks for the invite, ....I will either be bringing my small boat or a friends 21 ft....but if it dosent work out that i can i will see if there is still room!!

See you there!:brew:


----------



## luna nueva (Jul 4, 2007)

Ill be there. Looking forward to it Jim.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Jim---Let us know if we can do anything to help.

Maybe you should have someone video/dvd the seminar and sell those to the people who can't attend in person. i may have some who can help you with the video and editing.


Anyone interested in a video/dvd?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

My check is in the Christmas card in the envelope with 22 two cent stamps on it (I had to get rid of them). Also, I'm coming from Pearland if anyone wants to carpool next Saturday. I've never trailered the Blackjack across the ferry before. It is wider than the designated lanes. Will they accomadate me in wanting to get it across? If the weather is nice I might launch at Eagle Point and run across the bay. Word to the wise...Don't launch at Topwater on a Saturday if you are planning to stay out until dark. The parking lot is a madhouse. The last time I did it I could barely get my boat out of the water. See y'all next Saturday.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

My SIL and I are in. See ya'll there. Looks like a good bunch of folks are gonna be there.


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

I hope i can go fish down there a few hours before the seminar but i dont want get wet wading or bring the kayak down there


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I've never trailered the Blackjack across the ferry before. It is wider than the designated lanes. Will they accomadate me in wanting to get it across?.


I've seen people trailer 25' Whalers across so you'll be fine.


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

I'll be there. I was planning on taking my boat and fishing after but my tilt/trim went out. If anyone has room on their boat for a wading trip after, i'll cover expenses.


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

Planning on going with Tal as of right now! See yall there!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Zork said:


> I'll be there. I was planning on taking my boat and fishing after but my tilt/trim went out. If anyone has room on their boat for a wading trip after, i'll cover expenses.


PM sent.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

TTF will be there. We're handing out all the new colors in the Big Mino, KFM and Red Killer.

Geaux Gleaux
Purple Rain
Opening Night
Who Dat
Bayou Bengal
Purple Rain w/ Chart Tail

Sure we'll have some other goodies too.

Team TTF


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> My check is in the Christmas card in the envelope with 22 two cent stamps on it (I had to get rid of them). Also, I'm coming from Pearland if anyone wants to carpool next Saturday. I've never trailered the Blackjack across the ferry before. It is wider than the designated lanes. Will they accomadate me in wanting to get it across? If the weather is nice I might launch at Eagle Point and run across the bay. Word to the wise...Don't launch at Topwater on a Saturday if you are planning to stay out until dark. The parking lot is a madhouse. The last time I did it I could barely get my boat out of the water. See y'all next Saturday.


I've towed some boats across there like that. Usually they'll have you straddle the middle of the lane. No worries.

Wish I could make the seminar, but work calls! You boys have fun and I'm sure Jim will have you heads full of all kinds of East Bay knowledge by the time it's over. Better take your notepads and sharpen your pencils! :spineyes:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> TTF will be there. We're handing out all the new colors in the Big Mino, KFM and Red Killer.
> 
> Geaux Gleaux
> Purple Rain
> ...


Is it OK if I call it something other than Who Dat?


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Is it OK if I call it something other than Who Dat?


After using it, I hope you can call it "Caught Dat"....

What about specks? "Caught Dat", 
Reds? "Caught Dat" 
Dont tell me flounder? "Yeah, Caught Dat, too".


----------



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

I will be at Stingaree at 8:45am Saturday to start checking folks in. I want to thank all the early bird entries on getting signed up in advance of the seminar, we have made our goal of 100 entries. All others now will be $95.00 cash at the door on Saturday. I'm asking everyone to come early to get checked in, because of having such a large crowd for the seminar.
The weather report is not looking good Saturday for fishing. I know some of you want to come over by boat but you need to take a close look at the weather before you do. They are calling for thunder storms Saturday morning & a stiff west north west wind in the afternoon.


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

Wow were getting great advise before the seminar starts. 
U r 2cool Capt Jim West


----------



## 2WheelFisher (Jun 4, 2009)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> Jim---Let us know if we can do anything to help.
> 
> Maybe you should have someone video/dvd the seminar and sell those to the people who can't attend in person. i may have some who can help you with the video and editing.
> 
> Anyone interested in a video/dvd?


probably a little late now, but I'd sure be interested in it.


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Capt Jim West said:


> I will be at Stingaree at 8:45am Saturday to start checking folks in. I want to thank all the early bird entries on getting signed up in advance of the seminar, we have made our goal of 100 entries. All others now will be $95.00 cash at the door on Saturday. I'm asking everyone to come early to get checked in, because of having such a large crowd for the seminar.
> The weather report is not looking good Saturday for fishing. I know some of you want to come over by boat but you need to take a close look at the weather before you do. They are calling for thunder storms Saturday morning & a stiff west north west wind in the afternoon.


Anyone still planning on going out afterwards?.........trying to decide weather or not to haul the boat from houston???


----------



## wmac (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm gonna try to make it. Supposed to have a Cystic Fibrosis Charity Event for work , but if it gets rained out I plan on making the trip. 

Capt. West, 

Your "magic" number was 100. Are you still allowing for more than that?


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

The rain should be gone by the time the Seminar is over from what www.weather.com is saying about Gilchrist. The winds are going to be W at about 11-13mph


----------



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

*Sponsors*

Texas Marine will have 3 or 4 boats here at the seminar to demo.

Texas Tackle Factory will be here showing off their new colors & giving out some of their new baits.

I have 4 American Rodsmiths Rods to also give away.

I have an assortment of (Stuff) to give away. Don't ask just wait & see.

I also have a booklet with note pad & writing pens for all the early bird entries

Now the fishing trip that I'm giving away will depend on the weather. If there is a N.W. wind 15-20 or thunderstorms we will fish another day.

I have a laminate aerial photo poster of East Bay and a laminate map of all the reefs in East Bay poster. They are one of a kind and I am going to auction them off at the end of the seminar.

Jim


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Unless the weather is REALLY crappy my wife and I will be coming across in the boat. Planning to leave early enough to accommodate a slow ride......just in case......but we'll definitely be there before you crank up at 10:00.


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

Jim West put up a very infomative seminar. I got a few goodies too.


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

Amazing Seminar! Jim it was nice of you to put this on, Im sure everyone agrees that we appreciate you. I left early but from the first half I was almost running out of room on m note pad. If anyone missed this you missed out on some great information on West and East Bay, thanks again!


----------



## wmac (Nov 3, 2005)

Wanted to make it, but the Cystic Fibrosis charity event I volunteered for didn't get rained out. Anyone that took notes, im willing to pay if you're willing to pass me a copy. I know it's not as good as being there and hearing Capt speak, but it's something to work from.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Everyone signed a legal document for sworn secrecy . ( dont let the West out of the bag ) 

I believe it was Capt. West's first solo seminar and he aced it. I belive the attendee came out a better Fisher.

P.S. The 2coolers should of worn name tags..LOL

Stay tuned for more....


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

LOL! Name tags would have been good! I thought Capt Jim did a great job. It was well woth the money. I did get to put a face with a few 2coolers. 

Thanks Capt. Jim.


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

I was thinking about the whole name tag thing also lol!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Yep. If I knew who you were I would introduce myself. I'm not real good at just walking up to someone and asking " Who are you? "


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

Haha, I know what ya mean!


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

I thought the seminar was great, well run, informative, and fun.
Jim, it looks like you may have a new gig as a seminarian( I just made that word up). Picked up a nice bag of plastic courtesy of TTF, thanks guys. Iceing on the cake was meeting a guy that diagnosed a pool problem i'm having and probably saved me a hundred bucks. Thanks Tony if you are a 2-cooler.


----------



## ProSkiff (Jan 2, 2008)

*My Biggest Ugly*

Caught this right after the seminar! My Biggest ugly ever! Thanks Capt. Jim for straightening out a Gumby like me!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Yep. my son-in-law ( Drift King ) Caught one to.


----------



## fishinwillie (Apr 16, 2009)

*The news is out.*

My buddy John G. fished with you last Sunday night from 4:30 to 7 pm and he showed me the pics at a ball game Monday night. 

Oh my God! He was still giddy a day later. What a haul!!! He said you did the same thing the day before and they were still there. Make him put some of the pics on 2 Cool. Impressive!

Can't make the seminar, but hope you have a full house. I did fish with you about 2 years ago, with John G and his nephew.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

Kudos to TTF :dance: for donating a choice of a bag of plastics plus jig head holder or stringer to more than 100 participants. They needed a fork lift to get all the stuff inside. I'm sure all the participants appreciated your support of the seminar. Way to go! :bluefish:


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

Super Dave said:


> Kudos to TTF :dance: for donating a choice of a bag of plastics plus jig head holder or stringer to more than 100 participants. They needed a fork lift to get all the stuff inside. I'm sure all the participants appreciated your support of the seminar. Way to go! :bluefish:


I was the forklift! Tal couldnt carry it so I had to put my man arms to work :slimer::slimer:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Good Job Capt Jim W, all the sponsors, & great folks at Stingaree's.


----------



## rangers57 (Jul 21, 2007)

Did anything ever come of the videoing the seminar? I would give an arm and a leg for it, but i wouldnt be able to fish so maybe just a leg.


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

I dont it would be fair for Jim West for any of the ones who attended the seminar to spill out info for money. Im sure jim will have many more seminars.


----------



## wmac (Nov 3, 2005)

If/When he does, i will def make the next one. I'm still a young salt, so anything I can pick up to help me catch solid fish is a plus. 

If there was a video of the siminar i'll support Capt West and buy a copy


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

It was worth $75 to me just to learn exactly where that massive steel bucket is on the North shoreline!  Met some new 2Cool friends as well! :cheers:


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> It was worth $75 to me just to learn exactly where that massive steel bucket is on the North shoreline!  Met some new 2Cool friends as well! :cheers:


Yep, I have ran right through where that bucket is many times! Just lucky I guess. :biggrin:


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> It was worth $75 to me just to learn exactly where that massive steel bucket is on the North shoreline!  Met some new 2Cool friends as well! :cheers:


It would have been better if he would have had some Coords. for that bucket...

I thought the best part of the seminar was when that girl in the black dress was bending over on the stairs petting that cat.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

jabx1962 said:


> It would have been better if he would have had some Coords. for that bucket...
> 
> I thought the best part of the seminar was when that girl in the black dress was bending over on the stairs petting that cat.


HA! HA! I saw that!


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

jabx1962 said:


> It would have been better if he would have had some Coords. for that bucket...
> 
> I thought the best part of the seminar was when that girl in the black dress was bending over on the stairs petting that cat.


Now I know what she was doing - didn't see the cat and yeah, half the class was watching her - had to slap my fishing partner back into reality.

Nice job Capt., several good points I took away and thanks for putting on a very good, honest seminar.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

It twas a great seminar. The wind was horrid, and the water was muddy enough to walk over. 
It was great to hear Jimmy bustin on Super Dave right off the bat. LOL LOL LOL

Biggie


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

9121SS said:


> HA! HA! I saw that!


Yeah, if Jim would have seen that he would have shut down the seminar and tell everyone to look. lol:bluefish: He lost my attention for sure.


----------



## apollard (Mar 7, 2007)

He kept telling us that he was blessed with good eyesight, so I'm sure he did not miss it. That was about the funniest thing I have seen in a while.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Darn it I missed the girl in the black dress. Sounds like she was worth the $75 entry fee. It also sounded like a 2cool convention. I guess nobody was giving the 2cool hand sign to each other. I sufre would like to know where this bucket is laying underwater so I dont hit it this year. Can you guys give me an aproximate location. 

Thanks
CM


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Bigwater said:


> It was great to hear Jimmy bustin on Super Dave right off the bat. LOL LOL LOL
> 
> Biggie


I wish I could have heard that also!! LOL


----------



## drift king (Apr 11, 2008)

next time i go out ill get the location and post it. hopefully this weekend if the wind isnt bad and the water clears up. sunday was not a good day for me in the bay.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

9121SS said:


> Yep, I have ran right through where that bucket is many times! Just lucky I guess. :biggrin:


I talked with Jim after the seminar. He said it was about 115 yards SW of the hay barn on the shore in front of Cowshed Reef. I drew an imaginary line 200 yards West & South of the hay barn & named it the 'Bucket Zone'. If I want to wade in that area I will be easing into the shoreline East of the hay barn & wading west, or with a W or NW wind I'll park in the same place, walk down the bank West 150 yards or so & wade back to the boat. I do not want to become part of the Bucket List!


----------



## Dgaston2 (Mar 25, 2009)

The bucket is inshore of Cowshed reef and closer to the shore than the reef. About 100 yds west. When I used to work that shore, the boat I had drew too much so cannot give you the #'s on it.


----------



## MIKE S. (Apr 8, 2007)

*BUCKET?*

This may be a stupid question but... Is it an actual bucket? I lost a lower unit in that general area about a week and a half after Ike. I was out looking at the damage when I was escorted out of the ICW by port police. Shortly after I hit what felt like a dozer bucket while running the shoreline. It was stupid to be out that soon after the storm but curiousity got the best of me. It was definately a sight to see....


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

It was either a cement bucket or the septic tank he was also talking about


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Septic south
Steam shovel bucket north


BMTAngler said:


> It was either a cement bucket or the septic tank he was also talking about


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

I didnt write it down because I yak, Ill slide over it lol!


----------



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

I want to thank everyone here on 2cool who came to my seminar. I had know Idea that there would be over 130 people show up. It was so much bigger than I had anticipated. I had only 120 booklets made so I know that there are a few who did not get one. If you are one of the few that didn't and want one then email me with your name & address and I will send you one.
I have been asked by a lot of people when is the next seminar. I not sure yet, I will make a decision in a few days if it is sooner or later and will let everyone here on 2cool know.
I wish I would have seen the girl in the black dress too, but I guess Super Dave had me blocked out.

Thanks again


----------



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

*The Bucket*

It is one big hunk of iron, Its about the size of a truck. I will go find it and put another marker on it. But if you are running up close anywhere alone the north shore of east bay you are taking a big time chance of losing your lower unit.


----------



## HSP506 (Aug 25, 2006)

If someone could get GPS coords on the Shovel and Septic Tank and post it on here that would really be helpful. 

Enjoyed the seminar Capt Jim, now if the weather would clear up on a day I can go fishing that would be great. I especially like your theory of when to go fishing...When you have time to go is always a good time to go fishing!


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

HSP506 said:


> If someone could get GPS coords on the Shovel and Septic Tank and post it on here that would really be helpful.
> 
> Enjoyed the seminar Capt Jim, now if the weather would clear up on a day I can go fishing that would be great. I especially like your theory of when to go fishing...When you have time to go is always a good time to go fishing!


Capt. Jim, the "GPS" coordinates referenced above are numbers that come from that little machine most anglers have on the consoles of their boats. Those machines actually have maps of the bay in them and keep track of where the boat has run for the day. I know you don't have one cause you can't afford it but if you just ask one of your clients to pull their portable GPS device out of their tackle bags that they are using to mark all your hot spots and look for numbers that come right after the words "Lat" and "Long", that's what folks are interested is seeing. As an aside, Marty has my old GPS that was on my boat and it still has in it every unmarked well pad in the Galveston Bay Complex plus every one of your marsh trails and honey holes that I have potlicked off you for 30 yrs in case you need any of that info. :dance:

By the way, you never did talk about those"bad arse tails" that are shown on your flyer even after teasing us about them. What's with that?:bluefish:

I couldn't possibly have blocked you from the sight of the girl in the black dress cause I was not in the line of sight. The guys( the lucky dudes) on the south side of the room had the best angle to witness that exhibition which was, by the way, better than the dress blowing up around Kelly LeBrock in the movie "The woman in Red".lol


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Super Dave said:


> Capt. Jim, the "GPS" coordinates referenced above are numbers that come from that little machine most anglers have on the consoles of their boats. Those machines actually have maps of the bay in them and keep track of where the boat has run for the day. I know you don't have one cause you can't afford it but if you just ask one of your clients to pull their portable GPS device out of their tackle bags that they are using to mark all your hot spots and look for numbers that come right after the words "Lat" and "Long", that's what folks are interested is seeing. As an aside, Marty has my old GPS that was on my boat and it still has in it every unmarked well pad in the Galveston Bay Complex plus every one of your marsh trails and honey holes that I have potlicked off you for 30 yrs in case you need any of that info. :dance:
> 
> By the way, you never did talk about those"bad arse tails" that are shown on your flyer even after teasing us about them. What's with that?:bluefish:
> 
> I couldn't possibly have blocked you from the sight of the girl in the black dress cause I was not in the line of sight. The guys( the lucky dudes) on the south side of the room had the best angle to witness that exhibition which was, by the way, better than the dress blowing up around Kelly LeBrock in the movie "The woman in Red".lol


Sorry Capt Jim but Super Dave is right about the super duper tails???????
I never heard a word about them. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

The super duper tail was the woman in the black dress. It was her opening night. :wink:


----------



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

*Respones*

First of all I did not think about or was I asked about the bad *** tails. I had a lot going on, on game day & I just forgot. There are a 6" shad called Blue Ice Crystal shad bodies produced by C & K Saltwater Tackle Co.. In fact they are not mine. The guy that did my aerials & booklets produced the baits.

Second of all, Super Dave you are right about the girl in the black dress, there is no way that you had me blocked out, the angle was wrong but it did sound good. I guess I was just picking on you. I hope I didnt hurt your feelings.lol. You are also right that you have pot-licked for over 30 years. That's a good one you told on yourself Bro. Now as for as my Lowrance 350a that hurricane Ike took. I have replaced it with a Garmin. I will admit I only use it for (summer time fishing) from now to about mid Sept. I also have quite a few # of on marked wells in Galveston Bay too. Thanks for the offer for some extra numbers but I'm just fine.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks Capt for the heads up on the tails.

http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0geu5Jy.thLEnAA0aVXNyoA;_ylu=X3oDMTEzc3NoczBmBHNlYwNzcgRwb3MDMQRjb2xvA2FjMgR2dGlkA0Y2NTVfMTE5/SIG=11mvsfvdq/EXP=1272597490/**http%3a//www.cnksaltwatertackle.com/


----------

